# Audi Drive Select (ADS) Suspension - ADS replacement dampers (shocks/struts) - Part Numbers, and Costs



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Since all suspension parts eventually wear out, I was curious about the cost to replace the suspension in my ADS-Equipped S4. I was having trouble locating part numbers and information on the replacement dampers for cars equipped with the full ADS system, though. I finally went out to the car and snapped pics of the part numbers (and called my Audi dealership to confirm those as well as check pricing. Here is the information for anyone who needs it:

Front Left: 8K0-413-029N
Front Right: 8K0-413-030N
Rear Left: 8K0-513-025J
Rear Right: 8k0-513-026J

The dealership I called, Brookline Audi, wants $885 a corner, so $3540 in all, plus tax. *The parts needed to be ordered from Germany, would take 2 weeks to arrive, and needed to be paid in full prior to ordering. *

Online with a quick search I was able to find them for $578-$693 a corner. Clearly this is a part that you need to shop around for or have a dealership connection to obtain. :thumbup:

Looking at the results that came up in google, it appears as if this info is good for other ADS-equipped vehicles (i.e A4, A5, S5...), but check with your parts counter before ordering. 

Suspension diagrams attached for reference.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Audi Drive Select (ADS) Suspension - ADS replacement dampers (shocks/struts) ...*

At that price I'd be looking at a set of PSS10's that work with the ADS suspension, that's a huge chunk of change for an OEM suspension.
Mike


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

I could not locate anything on Bilstein's US page or online catalog showing a part compatible with cars equipped with ADS. Each kit specifically notes that the parts don't fit cars with ADS. If you go to their international site there is a press release about how the new B16 PSS10 for the A6 is compatible with ADS. The presser doesn't mention any other vehicles.

Screen shot of press release is attached below. Press Release is here.

Because of that press release, I was curious to see what exists for the S4, so I went through their international catalog online. They have a B16 PSS10 that seems to indicate that at first glance looks like it's compatible with ADS, because it says "electronically adjustable shock strength" in the notes. Part number on that is 49-151282.

It's shown on the site as coming in a kit for cars without electronic adjustable suspension and includes an electronic controller, Par Number 14-230615, and the description of the kit states that it's for cars _without_ electronic ride control (kit is BIL 021071). So, not sure if the shocks are compatible with ADS, or that reference I saw in the other part's notes refer only to this proprietary controller. Would have to consult a Bilstein dealer to get a straight answer.

Screenshot of part info is attached below. Link to Kit is here.

Even if that works, it's not really a solution for people that don't want a coilover. I suspect you can code-out the ADS suspension though, which would open up options for alternatives, Plus KW Suspensions has a module they call the "Electronic Damping Cancellation Kit" that takes care of things if coding it out does not take care of things. I created another thread to explore that, it's in the FAQ.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ouch. That's not cheap.

Is "Audi Drive Select Suspension" synonymous with "magnetic" shocks/ struts? I get the impression that it's not, simply because I didn't think the S4 was available with magnetic suspension... but for the price, I damn sure hope this is the magnetic stuff.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Yes, it is. The B8 S4 has been available with these from the start. Check out the FAQ for model year order guides to see specifics.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Phew. Alright, thanks. That gives me a barometer to use should I be presented with the option for magnetic ride when the S3 order guide opens. I sort of expect that Audi will make my decision for me with us not seeing magnetic ride as an option at all.


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

The B8 S4 ADS dampers are not Magnetic Ride dampers. 

The TTS & R8 have the magnetic ride option.


http://www.audiusa.com/search?query=magnetic+suspension


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

Your right Robby, didn't realize that the Bilstein's used their own proprietary controller for their ERC dampers. I thought they were compatible with ADS but it looks like I was wrong. Makes me happy I have the traditional shocks and springs on my B8.5.
Mike


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

wwhan said:


> The B8 S4 ADS dampers are not Magnetic Ride dampers.
> 
> The TTS & R8 have the magnetic ride option.
> 
> ...


I don't know what goes in to "magnetic ride" or what it is, since I don't own an R8 or a TTRS, but Audi seems to mention the dampers as having "electromagnetically controlled dampers" in press releases and media information about the ADS suspension, hence my "yes" answer to Dan Halen.

For clarity, this is what they are in the S4, and what I thought he was talking about:



> ELECTRONIC DAMPER CONTROL
> Audi drive select with the sport differential can be combined with electronic damping control. The gas-filled hydraulic shock absorbers have an additional valve with a continuous opening action. The control unit computes the optimal damping force at a cycle frequency of 1,000 per second.
> 
> The electromagnetically controlled valve selects a damping characteristic to match the current driving situation at any given moment. Higher damping force may be needed to resist body movement when cornering rapidly or braking, whereas a lower damping force will be appropriate on potholed roads and a moderate setting on poor country roads.
> ...


_source: Audi AG_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Mike0105 said:


> Your right Robby, didn't realize that the Bilstein's used their own proprietary controller for their ERC dampers. I thought they were compatible with ADS but it looks like I was wrong. Makes me happy I have the traditional shocks and springs on my B8.5.
> Mike


Hah, you might be giving me too much credit. I don't know of I'm finding the "correct" or "only" answer here re: Bilstein. I was just presenting what I found on their site. The fact that you can replace the ADS suspension on the A6 with the Bilstein setup and retain the OEM control makes me think that you're on to something. 

It would strike me as strange if Audi didn't minimize development costs by creating a system they could reuse across their catalog, and likewise strange that Bilstein wouldn't want to offer compatible shocks to more than one vehicle. Don't you think?

A call to a very knowledgeable Bilstein rep might put some light on this. I'm not that committed at this point because my ADS suspension works great. 



GT-i9100 // RootBox 4.2 Stable // Dorimanx 9.39


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

robbyb413 said:


> I don't know what goes in to "magnetic ride" or what it is, since I don't own an R8 or a TTRS, but Audi seems to mention the dampers as having "electromagnetically controlled dampers" in press releases and media information about the ADS suspension, hence my "yes" answer to Dan Halen....




The magnetic ride suspension uses the magneto-rheological (MR) fluid deveoped by Delphi.
http://www.cvel.clemson.edu/auto/AuE835_Projects_2011/Shinde_project.html

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?3905615-Audi-Magnetic-Ride-possible-retrofit

The B8 S4 ADS adaptive suspension use a electronic controlled valve orifice in the damper.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

An _electromagnetically_ controlled valve. 

GT-i9100 // RootBox 4.2 Stable // Dorimanx 9.39


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

robbyb413 said:


> An _electromagnetically_ controlled valve.
> 
> GT-i9100 // RootBox 4.2 Stable // Dorimanx 9.39


Yeah, I knew that was coming. I think the magnetic fluid "magnetic ride" is more advanced, but also, more costly. It may also require more electrical energy than a electromagnetically controlled valve. With the focus on gas mileage, the magnetic fluid "magnetic ride" may end up as a relic in the future.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Well, now we're trending on another thread (in another forum), but looking at pressers and tech docs it seems that the next A3 and S3 are using the magnetic ride product. That would mean it's going to be around for a couple more years at least.

Who knows though, Audi's docs are all screwy. When you look at the documentation for the A4, it says that drive select system is the same as the Q7 so it directs you to the Q7 documents. When you go to the Q7 docs to see ADS, it directs you to the sub-document for the suspension on the Q7, which then proceeds to show you an air ride suspension (with a huge air pump and big airbags on the dampers) that has zero to do with the drive select system in the B8. :laugh:

I couldn't find the actual SSP number for the S4 to guide me to the SSP for the suspension in the car, nor could I find an ADS SSP. Does anyone know those numbers, for reference?


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

A little more info:



> Audi drive select with the sport differential can be combined with electronic damping control. The gas-filled hydraulic shock absorbers have an additional valve with a continuous opening action. The control unit computes the optimal damping force at a cycle frequency of 1,000 per second. The electromagnetically controlled valve selects a damping characteristic to match the current driving situation at any given moment. Higher damping force may be needed to resist body movement when cornering rapidly or braking, whereas a lower damping force will be appropriate on potholed roads and a moderate setting on poor country roads."
> 
> "The central element in electronic damper control is the new high-performance control unit. It has the imposing data spread of 32 bits and operates at high speed. The computer analyses the signals from 14 sensors continuously, and calculates the current for the electrically controlled shock absorbers at each individual wheel a thousand times a second.
> 
> ...


_source: Audi AG_


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is a link to the *ZF CDC damper control flyer* from ZF

*Here is a very nice video of the ZF CDC damper operation. These are the same type of dampers used on ADS for S4, A4, A5, S5, A6, A8*. 




*I think the "Magnetic Ride" (magnetic fluid) is probably capable of more sporty driving (firm), but the ADS CDC (electromagnetically controlled orifice) is a better system for sport and comfort.*

From ZF web page;

" 15/02/2012 *ZF Produces the Twelve Millionth CDC Damper for Passenger Cars*

Production anniversary for the adaptive damping system for passenger cars
12 million units since start of production in 1994
CDC (Continuous Damping Control) increases safety, driving dynamics, and comfort

At the beginning of 2012, the twelve millionth CDC damper for passenger cars left the line at ZF Friedrichshafen AG in Schweinfurt. This production anniversary emphasizes the electronic damping system's success: thanks to the adaptive control, CDC dampers offer a considerable added value compared to conventional dampers. For this reason, more and more automotive manufacturers rely on Continuous Damping Control in their vehicles.

Since 1994, ZF has been providing the CDC adaptive damping system, now in the fourth generation. The production figures have increased significantly during that time; the year 2011 marked the temporary record high with more than 2.1 million produced dampers for the following customers: Alpina,* Audi*, Bentley, BMW, Ferrari, Maserati, Opel, Rolls-Royce, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, and Volkswagen. "


----------



## breyton490 (Sep 18, 2013)

Great info.. thanks.. 

I have a 2010 S4 that just went in for repair/replacement of the left rear strut. The part needs to be special ordered and my car will be sitting at the dealership for a week. Glad i have a loaner...just wish they gave me an S6 instead of an Allroad.

The tech said the valve in the strut went bad... this would easily be close to a $1K if it was out of warranty... Starting to get a bit nervous as my warranty is coming to an end in 2014.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

breyton490 said:


> Great info.. thanks..
> 
> I have a 2010 S4 that just went in for repair/replacement of the left rear strut. The part needs to be special ordered and my car will be sitting at the dealership for a week. Glad i have a loaner...just wish they gave me an S6 instead of an Allroad.


Unreal lead time they need, isn't it? Would keeping a couple in a warehouse in North America really cost all that much? it's not as if they won't use them. You're not the first person to ever blow one and need warranty service. :laugh:



> The tech said the valve in the strut went bad... this would easily be close to a $1K if it was out of warranty... Starting to get a bit nervous as my warranty is coming to an end in 2014.


That's why I started poking around and looking into this. I really like my ADS right now because it works. My warranty will lapse due to length of ownership, not mileage - not a icicles chance in hell I hit the mileage before that point - in 2015. So I mean if they do fail it's very likely that it will be after that point. The odds that I'm out of warranty when I have an ADS issue are higher than the odds of me having one while under warranty, so I am wondering how I'll feel about it when I have to shell out that to R&R an OE suspension.


----------

